# 52mm to 58mm lens adapter? Mount?



## Binxalot (Dec 17, 2011)

I found a very nice quantaray 28mm lens at a thrift store for $3 today and I wanted to ask how much trouble it would be to try and use this with my canon digital rebel xt. The current canon lens is a 58mm mount, but the quantaray lens is 52mm, and then the mount itself is completely different.  Is it possible to buy a 52mm to 58mm step-up adapter and use it with mount adapter to use this lense with a dslr?  It's pretty pointless because my current lens is the 18-55mm so i can shoot at 28 if I want, but it just seems like it would be fun to try. Anyone had success doing such a thing?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

You are confusing the filter threads and the lens mount.  The 52mm and 58mm are the filter threads at the front of the lens.  They have nothing to do with the lens mount, which is at the back of the lens.  

There might be an adapter avalialbe, that would allow you to use that lens on your camera, but you would first need to know what type of lens mount it has.  If you post a photo of it here, someone would probably be able to tell you.  

However, it's not likely that the lens will work just like your Canon lens.  It probalby won't auto focus (even if it's an AF lens).  It probably won't adjust the aperture, so you'd have to do it manually (if possible) and the metering may not work, so you would have to set the exposure yourself.  

On top of that , if the adapter is just a ring to change the mount, it would mean you probably wouldn't be able to focus to infinity (so it would be good for close up shooting only).  But if you did buy an adapter that corrected for the added backspacing (if the adapter has a lens in it) the your image quality would be subject to the quality of the adapter (probably crappy).  

In in the end, it's probably a lot more trouble that what it's worth.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Dec 18, 2011)

here is a link to a filter thread adapert: Opteka Step Up / Step Down Lens & Filter Adapter Ring I;m not sure if you want this, or a lens mount adapter. If you want a lens mount adapter, I'm not sure if you can find one because the auto-focus probably wouldn't work, and other stuff like that.


----------

